# Καναρίνια > Διατροφή >  Εργαλείο για το φύτρωμα σπόρων (Bioset)

## xXx

Το βρήκα σήμερα σε ένα πετ και ψάχνοντας στο net μόλις το ξαναβρήκα

----------


## Φάμπιο

Τελειο!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Που μπορουμε να το βρουμε;;;;

----------


## xXx

Καλημέρα Νίκη θα στο αναφέρω σε πμ το βρήκα σε ένα πετ σοπ στην Καλλιθέα απλά θα περιμένεις λίγο για να πάρω το χαρτάκι από το αυτοκίνητό μου

----------


## jk21

απλα να διευκρινισω(για τυχον παρανοηση απο την εικονα) οτι για τα πτηνα μας δεν χρειαζεται να αφηνουμε τα φυτρα να αναπτυσονται οσο στην εικονα παρα να τα δινουμε μολις βγαινει (εκτος του ριζιδιου) το βλασταρακι




εδω μπορουμε να δουμε και αλλους τροπους βλαστωσης

viewtopic.php?f=29&t=129/

----------


## xXx

Νίκη σου έστειλα το πμ. Αναγραφόμενη τιμή είχε 25 ευρώ...μου λέει θα στο αφήσω 20....μου ρθε να του πω...χάρη μου κάνεις δηλαδή να μαι και υποχρεωμένος??  ::   στο ίντερνετ το βρήκα μέχρι και 13,99 ευρώ..... ΑΙΣΧΡΟΚΈΡΔΕΙΑ ΕΝΤΕΛΩΣ

----------


## xXx

μερικές ακόμη ενημερωτικές φωτογραφίες

----------


## Diamante de Gould

Παιδια εχω ενα αναλογο και λειτουργει σωστα μονο ο πανω ακαλυπτος οροφος.
Οτι σπορο κι αν εχω δοκιμασει στα απο κατω κλειστα, παντα καποια μουχλιαζουν.
Η καλυτερη και οικονομικοτερη λυση κατα την γνωμη μου ειναι η ιδεα που μου εδωσε ο Δημητρης (jk21) για βλαστωμενους σπορους σε πουγκι.
Η διαδικασια ειναι η ιδια με το sprouter.

----------


## jk21

την εχω τροποποιησει οδυσσεα γιατι καποια στιγμη τα πουγκια λερωνανε και εμεινα απο βαφτισεις και γαμους "fullyhappy"  ,με μουλιασμα σε ενα πλαστικο μπολακι και πλυσιμο- στραγγισμα σε κοινο στραγγιστιρι για αφεψηματα .μετα επαναφορα στο μπολακι και καθε 4 -6 ωρες ξανα η ιδια διαδικασια μεχρι να εχω ετοιμα τα φυτρα   :winky:

----------


## xXx

Έχω χρησιμοποιήσει και καλσόν, μέσα στο οποίο έβαλα τους σπόρους, με επιτυχία επίσης   ::

----------


## marlene

> Έχω χρησιμοποιήσει και *καλσόν*, μέσα στο οποίο έβαλα τους σπόρους, με επιτυχία επίσης



*Θ-Ε-Ο-Σ ! ! ! ! ! ! ! !  
*

----------


## jk21

τωρα εγω αν μαντεψω οτι στο καλσον εβαλε να φυτρωσουν μονο μεγαλοι σποροι (ροβιτσα ,σιταρι ) γιατι οι αλλοι ηταν πολλοι μικροι επειδη ηταν δικτυωτο ... θα βγω εκτος θεματος;

----------


## geam

να μας πει ο Βασίλης παρακαλώ...

----------


## xXx

> τωρα εγω αν μαντεψω οτι στο καλσον εβαλε να φυτρωσουν μονο μεγαλοι σποροι (ροβιτσα ,σιταρι ) γιατι οι αλλοι ηταν πολλοι μικροι επειδη ηταν δικτυωτο ... θα βγω εκτος θεματος;


καλά και μόνο που το ανακάλυψες αυτό το θέμα μετά από τόσο καιρό νομίζω ότι πρέπει να σου απαντήσω......ε??τι λες και εσύ???

----------


## jk21

> *Θ-Ε-Ο-Σ ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! 
> *


μάλλον άλλος ή καλύτερα άλλη ανακάλυψε τα ιδιαίτερα γούστα σου στην καλλιέργεια σπόρων Μπιλλάκο ....για κοίτα πίσω σελίδα .

----------


## panos70

Βασιλη παιζει ρολο και τι χρωμα ειναι το καλσον(κοκκινο,μαυρο, καφε)

----------


## xXx

χχααχχαχααχχα εγώ προτιμώ ένα μαύρο διαφανές στα 10den

----------


## jk21

ειναι αυτο που λεμε << ask the experts >> .....

----------

